# Heads Up.....A Day From Hell



## luckyshorts (Oct 11, 2011)

sorry dude. that sucks. makes me think twice about going up there. i usually fish around that bridge. i always wonder about theft because there is usually few people around. sucks that you went the extra step of having nothing in sight too. ive had my car broken into as well. its a terrible feeling, and even tho homeowners covers it, its still a pain in the ass.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Falesy said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes guys, figured out from the GF a little earlier that Homeowners Ins. is gonna cover it all! Nothing I had was of any real sentimental value, all replaceable.
> 
> I just still hope these guys get nailed. The cops already have their eyes on the pawnshops around there. I believe they'll slip up on something else and get popped.




good to hear it is covered by the insurance. to bad part is the rate's will go up on you. they will get the guy sooner or later just be glad you were not walking up the hill when they did it. they could have had a weapon on them etc.. and stuff could have happened it just better your alive to talk about it then any thing else. any ways wish you the best hope you get better luck then this. and they will get them sooner or later.....


----------



## Rodz (Jul 22, 2009)

That's why I don't night fish. There's no safe place to leave my truck. A few years ago I caught a guy steeling my truck. A friend with me grabbed him and said, your choice, I'm calling the cops or I'll beat your *****. The guy said call the cops. He spent the next 4 yrs. in prison. I think he should have chosen the whoopin.:lol:


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Rodz said:


> That's why I don't night fish. There's no safe place to leave my truck. A few years ago I caught a guy steeling my truck. A friend with me grabbed him and said, your choice, I'm calling the cops or I'll beat your *****. The guy said call the cops. He spent the next 4 yrs. in prison. I think he should have chosen the whoopin.:lol:


Wow! He chose 4 years of pillow biting over an ass whoopin', is your fishing buddy Chuck Norris? Lol.
That thief was 2/2 on bad decisions that day.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

I'll echo that's totally sucky, but thanks for the heads up. Stories like this always make you think twice about leaving stuff in the vehicle. Hope they get caught soon. Also a good warning that crap happens not just in urban areas.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Does not matter where your at. What city, state or county.

There are IDOTS and LAZY PEOPLE everywhere!


----------



## Rodz (Jul 22, 2009)

jerrob said:


> Wow! He chose 4 years of pillow biting over an ass whoopin', is your fishing buddy Chuck Norris? Lol.
> That thief was 2/2 on bad decisions that day.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


No Chuck Norris. Just a very big guy that wasn't too happy about the whole thing.:lol:


----------



## riverfish852 (Jul 25, 2009)

Sorry about your stuff first of all. Second, if this happens to anyone else don't just say oh well. Report this stuff because it does help to catch these losers. The police or dnr can get patterns from reporting this stuff.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

If Karma does what it always does, the guy who stole your belongings will probably die from a meth lab explosion in his trailer. Watch the news...


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree what goes around comes around. You reap what you sow!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

File a claim on your homeowners insurance. I hope that your girlfriend is listed on your policy otherwise two policies and two deductibles. I had the fortune to be able to catch one of two guys who stold a tackle box from me a few years ago. He did not have the tackle box but he did rat out his friend about 2 seconds before I was going to give him a tatoo to remember me by. I filed a police report the one kid was on probation and had to do 6 months for a probation violation. I got my tackle box back with all of the lures.


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

That is really terrible, hopefully we fisherman will watch each others back. I will definitely keep on the look out for these guys. Hope you catch these guys or at least get your stuff back.


----------

